# Close but no Cigar



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Has the Govenor commented or been asked what he thinks ??? What he can do ??? Will do ??? Besides just ignore it & hope all that has been said & done just goes away ???

Has the G&FD Director been asked what should be done ???

Where are our Leaders Now ???

Has any of the Legislators got a better plan - other than ignore all this & hope it is forgotten ??? Did they learn anything ??? Or Care ???

:eyeroll: :******: :eyeroll:

Seems we put all our eggs in one basket & now what do we have ???

Why were no real Bills introduced to deal with all of the issues ??? Because 2048 was the best option for future changes ???

Now what - just wait 2 years - what will change - ???

I'm really disapointed in the system & the overall lack of political Leadership from elected & appointed officials :******:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am very disappointed tonight. I saw some real compromise, maybe to much, being offered. Now the situation will only get more and more polarized. It is sad on levels many have only begun to appreciate. I wish we were healing wounds tonight, but instead there is going to be salt placed on them.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

tsodak, I agree. I have been against any sort of cap since the beginning but after listening to the debate on 3/26 and reading the amendments, I think the amended 2048 would have been palatable. It's definately a better option than Hoeven pulling an imaginary number out of the air.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Be patient guys. We still have three other bills in the hopper, 1050-1223-1358. See what happens with these 3. Sportsmen are the largest single common interest group in the state. Remember that.


----------



## Hotel owner (Jan 10, 2003)

Dick, did you forget the agriculture interests?


----------

